

Amazon marketing gets aggressive, manages to make iPad look uncool. - ajg1977
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUjF8qPZrUg

======
devmonk
Not a fan of the iPad in-general (why do you want a big iTouch- I want a real
OS like OSX for something that big), but I think it'd be awesome if someone
could show videos of iPads, Macbooks/Macbook Pros, iPhones, etc. by the pool
with the best glare protection available attached to see how they match up to
the Kindle 3 in terms of readability. I have spent minimal time with my (work)
Macbook Pro outside because of the glare.

